# 2009 Tarpon Tomorrow ProAm Galveston



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Scott,

Thanks again for putting on a fun tournament with a great cause. Between the awards and the raffle, we made out like bandits. This was a special weekend for me in more ways than one. On Saturday night, my grandfather Don Farley was inducted into the Texas Saltwater Fishing Hall of Fame as part of the 2009 Texas Legends tournament in Port Aransas. For me personally, winning a tournament on the same weekend that my grandfather was recognized for his achievements and contributions to Texas tarpon fishing was a great way to celebrate my heritage. It was a pretty cool feeling and one that I will never forget.

See everyone in POC! :cheers:


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Double congrats... that's awesome!!!


----------



## Ricky T (Aug 4, 2007)

Way to go Farleys. I'm proud of both y'all..


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

There is only one explaination for that....Good things happen to good people. Like Scott and RickyT said, I am proud for you and congratulations twice!


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Congratulations and excellent pics!!! 


We saw a few fish but ended up with a big goose egg outside of a few pesky Sharks.


----------



## FalseCast (May 7, 2009)

was that the only tarpon caught??


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Farely Team,

Congratulations!!!! My blue eyes are as green as the the Gulf in the first picture. See you at POC.

TC


----------



## wcvickers (Aug 26, 2005)

Congratulations J & S! Good luck in POC.

Jim- _maybe_ you'll come to Wimberley when the tarpon season is over...(?)


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

Farleys'-Congrats. Glad to see someone I know win it. I wish I could have given you a run for your $$$$ in my back yard, but my motor crapped out right out of the gate. B.O.A.T. Break Out Another Thousand, or 2 in my case. Congrats again, see ya'll in POC.
Scott- Thanks for a 1st Class Tourn. Wish we could have enjoyed more of it.


----------

